# Shore Perch



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

For those of us without a boat, the shore perch season is our best option to get some nice bandits for the frying pan. I know it's a still a bit early but anyone have reports of perch being caught from piers, break walls etc. yet? You can surely PM me if you like. I've been to a few of the regular spots but that was a couple weeks ago and wasn't expecting any results then. Thought maybe with the cooler temps things might be starting to pick up. Look forward to any input y'all might have! Thanks again from the boat-less folks!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have not caught any from shore in Findlay for about a month. And then it was only 3.
It is a bit early imo.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Raylaser said:


> For those of us without a boat, the shore perch season is our best option to get some nice bandits for the frying pan. I know it's a still a bit early but anyone have reports of perch being caught from piers, break walls etc. yet? You can surely PM me if you like. I've been to a few of the regular spots but that was a couple weeks ago and wasn't expecting any results then. Thought maybe with the cooler temps things might be starting to pick up. Look forward to any input y'all might have! Thanks again from the boat-less folks!!


i know 2 guys in cleveland area had limit off the rocks 2 weeks a go.noting now.you have to get them when they come in.only way to know you have to fish every day.


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

Try Cullen park in point place on summit street. have not heard any good reports from the bait shop across the street as of yet but when the perch are in they're in. They should be in already but mother nature hasn't given the green light. every day is a new day though. the perch fishing should get better at the pier through to November. by the way expect monster perch there too and yes they can be on fire. I just tightline on the bottom with shiners or I simply fish straight down from the pier. I hope to go there Monday if I do I will tell you how I do.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Been seeing some caught of Mazurick pier. Not a lot but guys with a dozen or so at times. Like Snag said. Got to be there when there in. Otherwise nothing.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

I appreciate the info guys. I also understand the need and the recommendation to "get out there and fish" (I've made that recommendation myself as well to others on these forums). Believe me I'm not an "internet fisherman", I fish all the time (closer to home) and you can look at my post history to see just that. However, as someone that doesn't own a boat and lives an hour or more from some of the better pier fishing sites for walleye and perch I was just asking a general question, not asking for your favorite spots etc. Plus I said anyone could PM me if they didn't want a general public reply. Due to my work schedule etc. I don't have the luxury of stopping by some of these places just to take a look or wet a line. So to those who gave some intel it is much appreciated and most likely I will run into some of you over the next month or so at some of these various places! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

Called up spot& spams bait shop they are biting from shore, big ones too. I am going tomorrow will report then.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Swamp Rat! Look forward to hearing what from you.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't get away until next weekend so hopefully one more week will make the situation improve even more!


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

Went to Cullen park today , got the bites but not the glory. I caught three perch one was nice size, got robbed by at least 20 perch. I also ended up losing 3 big perch while fishing straight down that's the good and bad news. had fun for certain.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Might try a different size hook.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Black swamp rat said:


> Went to Cullen park today , got the bites but not the glory. I caught three perch one was nice size, got robbed by at least 20 perch. I also ended up losing 3 big perch while fishing straight down that's the good and bad news. had fun for certain.


you fishing off the docks


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

die4irish said:


> you fishing off the docks


I was fishing off the fishing pier.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Black swamp rat said:


> I was fishing off the fishing pier.


thanks for the info. how do you get to the pier. i have never really went over there. thinking about taking my boys out perching but they are too scared of going in the boat yet


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

You cant miss it, if going north on summit street turn right at Cullen park. Go straight and its on the right.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Black swamp rat said:


> You cant miss it, if going north on summit street turn right at Cullen park. Go straight and its on the right.


thanks. we walked the path tonight. didnt go all the way to the end do to how rough it got. went back and fished the docks and caught a couple perch and 2 walleye fingerlings. really muddy with the rain and east wind, how deep is it off the point?


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you guys fish the docks, or go back off the peninsula?


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

I went Sunday back to Cullen park and got burned by the bait stealing perch again, on the ride home my friend Ed told me what to do to "turn the tables" ,what you do is when you get a bite you slowly reel in so that the perch feels the bait getting away and takes it. Otherwise Unless the perch feel like going and grabbing the whole thing they will inherently run off with your emerald shiner. Scott from spot & spams said the perch are in full swing from shore and to get over there and catch them while its good. I asked him about how long the fishing pier will be in he said they may take it out this weekend. I usually fish the fishing pier or the boat launch that's not to say you cant catch them from the peninsula, you can catch them all around Maumee bay including the lost peninsula, Bayshore power plant, Maumee bay state park, and Harrison marina. I heard the port authority was an excellent spot before 9/11, I wonder if it is open for fishing now or will be in the future. Go and get em' guys.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

My neighbor has been doing fairly well at Catawba off the pier as well. Not big numbers but good quality fish.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Great input guys! Very much appreciated! Hopefully if all goes as planned I will have Friday off and get some time to wet a few lines!!


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

Think I'm hitting Cullen Friday as well. Thanks for all the info gentlemen.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Rico1113 said:


> Think I'm hitting Cullen Friday as well. Thanks for all the info gentlemen.


might she you there.white ram truck


----------

